# DVC thru RCI Guest Confirmation Question



## Shelbyd95 (Jun 9, 2012)

I just booked a 2 bedroom at BWV thru RCI yesterday for next month.  I will be a guest on my MIL's acct.  She will not be going.  Since I have to call Disney with the names of the people who will be in the room anyway...why would I need to get a Guest Confirmation from RCI?  Has anyone ever gone as a guest without the GC from RCI?

You may think this is a silly question, but last weekend I stopped by a RCI resort in NH.  The girl at the front desk told me that about a month before a reservation at that resort, call and leave the names of the people who will be checking in and no guest confirmation is needed.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 9, 2012)

If you are not going to buy the Disney Dining Plan, then absolutely don't buy the GC.  Just leave your mom on the reservation and get a key for her, as though she is there.  It's been no problems for us.  I had a guide who gave me a free GC because we were going to be there most of the week, and our guests were there the first few nights without us.  I explained to the RCI guide, and he was very nice about it.  But believe me, if you can leave your mom on the reservation with your group, then do that instead.


----------



## hapstersmom (Jun 10, 2012)

My experience is not with DVC, so RickandCindy may have better info than I. But I had done many RCI exchanges of my mom's TSs and always had to have a GC to check in unless the owner with the res. was with us. Just saying. But heck, why pay 'em if you don't have to? 

My question - what happens if you get there, your MIL is not there at check in, and they demand to to see her? Can you pay then, or are you SOL on the res? If the former, why not try? If the latter, is it worth that risk for you? For me, it would not be.


----------



## Mimi39 (Jun 10, 2012)

Since they most likely will expect her to be there in person to check-in, it's not worth taking a chance to save a few bucks.  DVC seems pretty strict on this, requring names of everyone one in your party in advance.  We're booked for August at a DVC resort and this is thrst first time we've ever been ask to do this after many exchanges into other resorts.


----------



## Shelbyd95 (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks for your responses.  I would have never thought of going without a GC had I not stopped by the RCI resort in NH and was told that it wasn't necessary to spend the extra $.  This seems like a similar situation, calling the resort ahead of time and not contacting RCI for anything else.

I'll call DVC with my names and go from there.

Thanks again!


----------



## klynn (Jun 10, 2012)

How were you able to snag a 2BR at BWV just yesterday for next month?


----------



## johnf0614 (Jun 10, 2012)

klynn said:


> How were you able to snag a 2BR at BWV just yesterday for next month?



I noticed some intventory last month for a bunch of the DVC Resorts for both July and August.  All different room sizes.... She probably picked up one of those.


----------



## klynn (Jun 10, 2012)

johnf0614 said:


> I noticed some intventory last month for a bunch of the DVC Resorts for both July and August. All different room sizes.... She probably picked up one of those.


 
I've been looking for a 2BR for next month and haven't seen any invenory for days in either weeks or points.  I guess I wasn't online at the right time!


----------



## Shelbyd95 (Jun 10, 2012)

Timing is definately everything.  I was logged on and saw it, called hubby, lost it, then it appeared again, and booked it .  Must have been hung up on my original request.  There was also a 1 bedroom for July 7th at another resort...I think either Saratoga or OKW.  There has been nothing for Disney since then but tomorrow is another day Back in April there was a 2 bedroom for July 20th at Bay Lake Tower that I had a 24 hr hold on but couldn't make up my mind.  Wished I had book it and had back to back weeks.   You just have to keep on looking and be lucky.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 10, 2012)

I saw a 1 bed in July for OKW, and the Boardwalk Villas 2 bed, both in RCI Points.  Weeks didn't see them for me, but maybe they were gone.  Points has more leftover inventory and more last-minute inventory than weeks.


----------



## cinerama (Jun 10, 2012)

I haven't seen any DVC resorts available through RCI points for days. Some times they have five or six DVC resorts available and other days just two or three but now nothing? Are they pulling them from exchanges and only allowing them for rent?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 10, 2012)

> Are they pulling them from exchanges and only allowing them for rent?


Absolutely not.  The RCI inventory is grabbed by individuals, and much of it is on eBay.  Some people are doing a very profitable business of renting RCI exchanges, and DVC is one of their favorites.  It's something II watched constantly.


----------



## Shelbyd95 (Jun 10, 2012)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I saw a 1 bed in July for OKW, and the Boardwalk Villas 2 bed, both in RCI Points.  Weeks didn't see them for me, but maybe they were gone.  Points has more leftover inventory and more last-minute inventory than weeks.



That was probably the inventory I booked from.  It is booked by points through the RCI link on the Wyndham site.  That is the only way I can transfer points or book anything against transfers my MIL has in RCI.


----------



## stanleyu (Jun 10, 2012)

I go out to check several times a day and did notice the 2BR Boardwalk a couple of days ago, so yes, it was a late deposit.


----------



## hapstersmom (Jun 12, 2012)

I scored two DVC res's  during the last week of May (one 2 bdrm at OKW checkin July 8; one studio at BWV checkin July 7) for our multi-family party.
The former I did an ongoing request for after I kept logging in at "the opening bell" and losing out on the one or two units that someone faster to click than I was got, and I got it within 24 hours. The second I was able to pick up two days later at the "opening bell." But I keep checking just to see, and there hasn't been much since, for the rest of the year, even when two weeks ago there were quite a few for Sept. and Oct.


----------



## Janann (Jun 22, 2012)

This post reminded me of a funny incident about a year ago at OKW.  My husband and I own a timeshare that we traded through RCI for OKW.  Just my daughter and I went on the trip.  It seemed like the resort staff was a little too inquisitive about "where's your husband?" and I was asked on more than one occasion.   I'm sure that they were mostly interested in trying to set up a DVC tour, but I can't imagine the hassle if no one who owned the timeshare was present at the resort!


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jun 23, 2012)

Janann said:


> This post reminded me of a funny incident about a year ago at OKW.  My husband and I own a timeshare that we traded through RCI for OKW.  Just my daughter and I went on the trip.  It seemed like the resort staff was a little too inquisitive about "where's your husband?" and I was asked on more than one occasion.   I'm sure that they were mostly interested in trying to set up a DVC tour, but I can't imagine the hassle if no one who owned the timeshare was present at the resort!



Perhaps it has changed but when we did the DVC tour, it was so low key you had to ask for a date to tour. Resort staff doesn't have anything to do with setting up tours, you have to go see the DVC person at the little desk(or whereever they have them set up at OKW).


----------



## itradehilton (Jul 7, 2012)

Janann said:


> This post reminded me of a funny incident about a year ago at OKW.  My husband and I own a timeshare that we traded through RCI for OKW.  Just my daughter and I went on the trip.  It seemed like the resort staff was a little too inquisitive about "where's your husband?" and I was asked on more than one occasion.   I'm sure that they were mostly interested in trying to set up a DVC tour, but I can't imagine the hassle if no one who owned the timeshare was present at the resort!



I had the same question asked once, his name comes first on the deed so all the reservations have DH's name. This irks me just a bit.:annoyed:


----------



## C30NY (Jul 25, 2012)

I was able to check in last year at SSR without a GC on a reservation under my fathers name.  Just be sure all of the guests are listed on the reservation with Disney.  I simply used the "my dad is coming in later on a different flight" at the front desk


----------



## Shelbyd95 (Aug 4, 2012)

C30NY said:


> I was able to check in last year at SSR without a GC on a reservation under my fathers name.  Just be sure all of the guests are listed on the reservation with Disney.  I simply used the "my dad is coming in later on a different flight" at the front desk



I'm pretty sure this would have worked but I chickened out and bought a GC. Now seeing how the whole process works, RCI and Disney are totally separate which is what I already knew.  I did the online check in through Disney, which was great!  During the online process, they ask what time the first adult will arrive and as long as your name is on the "list of people" there's no problem.  I checked in at 11 am and had a lockoff...Only one side was ready but did I mention that I checked in at 11 am : )  Our place was located overlooking the pool with the slide and when I looked out the master suite door, the Tower of Terror was in full view : )   We had a wonderful stay!


----------



## Renny30 (Aug 19, 2012)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Absolutely not.  The RCI inventory is grabbed by individuals, and much of it is on eBay.  Some people are doing a very profitable business of renting RCI exchanges, and DVC is one of their favorites.  It's something II watched constantly.



Newbie here. I thought I read you couldn't rent RCI exchanges or is that just a Wyndham rule.

 Thanks in advance.


----------



## learnalot (Aug 19, 2012)

Renny30 said:


> Newbie here. I thought I read you couldn't rent RCI exchanges or is that just a Wyndham rule.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Not just Wyndham.  Renting exchanges is strictly prohibited in RCI rules - unless RCI is doing the renting.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 19, 2012)

Renny30 said:


> Newbie here. I thought I read you couldn't rent RCI exchanges or is that just a Wyndham rule.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



That's correct, and it's a shame RCI doesn't do something about the constant renting of exchanges on eBay, and DVC is not the only one, but it's the one that brings in the big bucks.  It's disgusting, and it's intentional.


----------



## Renny30 (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks, that's what I thought.


----------

